# Elevated blood pressure - need advice for natural treatment



## Doomp (Dec 9, 2019)

I found out that my BP is elevated due to stress. I hate ACE inhibitors, but have found some relief in the past with beetroot supplements and fish oil.

Does anybody have any other suggestions for natural treatments?


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2019)

I wish I did.   I have tried everything recommended by Dr. Google for lowering my BP and nothing works.   I figure if I'm going to spend $$ on a bunch of questionable supplements I might as well take the Lisinopril Rx from my doctor, that costs me $1.50 for three months.   Good luck, though.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 9, 2019)

My BP shot way up while my mother was dying of cancer, and I was caring for her plus working full time.  The doc put me on lisinopril which made me feel sleepy and cough constantly.  I went off it and went back to my regime of walking at least 3 miles a day and my BP soon went back to normal.  Don't know if that works for everyone, but my best BP medicine is exercise.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 9, 2019)

Marlene said:


> Don't know if that works for everyone, but my best BP medicine is exercise.


It's been shown that meditation has beneficial effects on BP.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 9, 2019)

Doomp: Diet & exercise.There are hundreds of ways to address high BP. Some of them work on some folks other methods work on other folks. You will just have to see what works for you and if your systolic BP is at 160 you are in hypertension and that is not good. Mine today is 126/80 w pulse @92.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 9, 2019)

Cut back ( way back ) on salt.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks, everyone. Good suggestions. I'm losing my taste for salt lately - maybe that's why? I've tried meditation; it's not for me. And I definitely should exercise - thanks for the nudge.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 9, 2019)

Garlic

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ndt...d-you-consume-it-1916594?amp=1&akamai-rum=off


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2019)

There are many things that you can do Doomp.

Drink Apple Cider Vinegar, with or without Honey.

Drink Pomegranite juice.

The bit below is copied from the Internet.

Walk and exercise regularly.
Reduce your sodium intake. Salt intake is *high* around the world. ...
Drink less alcohol. ...
Eat more potassium-rich foods. ...
Cut back on caffeine. ...
Learn to manage stress. ...
Eat dark chocolate or cocoa. ...
Lose weight.

I suggest using unsalted butter, especially if you eat lots of butter.

Potassium rich foods.


Bananas, oranges, cantaloupe, honeydew, apricots, grapefruit (some dried fruits, such as prunes, raisins, and dates, are also high in potassium)
Cooked spinach
Cooked broccoli
Potatoes
Sweet potatoes
Mushrooms
Peas
Cucumbers
Zucchini
Eggplant
Pumpkins
Leafy greens
I don't know any other things that might help.

Try Herbal Teas, there should be calming ones like Camomile.

Mike.


----------



## rgp (Dec 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Garlic
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ndtv.com/health/ditch-the-pill-switch-to-garlic-for-high-blood-pressure-heres-how-should-you-consume-it-1916594?amp=1&akamai-rum=off




 Well, for those of us that basically no longer cook.........are the supplements any good ?


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 10, 2019)

Lose weight. Cut your salt intake down to zero, when it comes to the shaker. Exercise. Get enough sleep. Relax. Avoid all BP meds.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

rgp said:


> Well, for those of us that basically no longer cook.........are the supplements any good ?


Yes. My father in law started taking garlic to lower his blood pressure and it worked well, so well that he had to get his prescription medicine changed. His pressure had dropped so much that he was becoming dizzy. His prescription had to be stopped since his blood pressure was too low.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

rgp said:


> Well, for those of us that basically no longer cook.........are the supplements any good ?


And you’re welcome.


----------



## rgp (Dec 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> And you’re welcome.




   Soooooooooo They [supplements] do work/help? Any brand recommendations ? Thank You !


----------



## rgp (Dec 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes. My father in law started taking garlic to lower his blood pressure and it worked well, so well that he had to get his prescription medicine changed. His pressure had dropped so much that he was becoming dizzy. His prescription had to be stopped since his blood pressure was too low.




 That's where i'd like to get.....{dropping the script med}


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

rgp said:


> Soooooooooo They [supplements] do work/help? Any brand recommendations ? Thank You !


Yes Garlic contains allicin which is the ingredient that lowers blood pressure and it’s in natural garlic bulbs and freeze dried garlic in suppl

Deodorized garlic is more acceptable for others but probably works no better. Kyolic is a great brand for garlic and this one here is a great price.

Look at the label to see how much allicin is in each.
This garlic has been grown without pesticides which is another huge consideration. You don’t want bleached out garlic grown in Asia or garlic grown with a large amount of pesticides.

Aged garlic is more effective but more stinky. Another good reason for supplement form and you and ‘most’ welcome. 
https://www.amazon.com/Kyolic-Garlic-Formula-Pressure-Capsules/dp/B001OHSXI4


----------



## charry (Dec 10, 2019)

Im slim,...eat healthy ....and exercise regular....but have high pressure, 
my mother has always suffered with it also..and im told its genetic....
i take a beta blocker for it now, as im so stressed with personal family crisis s  at the moment !!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

Both my parents have high blood pressure but I don’t so genetics aren’t the end all.
 My father in law DID increase his daily walking habit at the same time which I believe helped


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

I've started a daily dose of Candesartan (4 mg), and it works to lower my BP. Up until about less than a year ago, my BP was always on the lower side. I have made no dietary changes, so I assume it's genetic.
Anyway, feeling good .. with no side effects.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm on antidepressants and I'm over 60, so that may be why I'm developing high BP. Most of my life I've had low BP. 

Thanks for all the answers, although some of them make me chuckle a bit. I have about two alcoholic drinks per year, and chocolate of any kind puts me in a filthy, irritable mood. It's good for most people, though.


----------



## johndoe (Dec 10, 2019)

I doubt that there is a natural treatment for high blood pressure as far as I know. If you are over 60 you undoubtedly have hardening of the arteries since it's unavoidable as we age plus plaque buildup. You are getting old, man. Take pills.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 10, 2019)

My family history is replete with high blood pressure on my mother's side.  Her mother, born in 1900, dealt with it her entire life, and I believe resulted in her untimely death in 1995.  My mother (mid 90s) has also been taking BP meds for at least 40 years.  I started takin BP meds about 25 years ago, and my son (50ish) now takes them.  I've tried diet and exercise a zillion times and I'm a total failure at both. 

Good luck with "natural treatments" but please proceed with caution.  Lots of fairy tales about them.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Good luck with "natural treatments" but please proceed with caution.  Lots of fairy tales about them.


Could you please explain what you mean by fairy tales?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I doubt that there is a natural treatment for high blood pressure as far as I know


Then you’d be wrong and just don’t know


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 10, 2019)

For all you who are trying to regulate your blood pressure.

Buy a blood pressure monitor and learn to take your own blood pressure. And take it with you and calibrate it against the doctors unit.

Your blood pressure at home may surprise you and you will have a record and an average over time. And you can check what is working and what is not.

I was surprised that my BP is high in the morning when I thought it would be lower.

The other advantage is that most monitors now will detect an irregular heart beat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2019)

Doomp said:


> I found out that my BP is elevated due to stress. I hate ACE inhibitors, but have found some relief in the past with beetroot supplements and fish oil.
> 
> Does anybody have any other suggestions for natural treatments?


Those two supplements are good Doomp, so is Keesha's recommendation for garlic.  Remember if you are on any prescription meds or under doctor's care for health issues, to always check with them first, some foods and supplements can have drug interactions or side effects.  A few more foods/supplements that would help.

https://www.bodybuilding.com/conten...ally-proven-to-lower-your-blood-pressure.html


----------



## Doomp (Dec 11, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> My family history is replete with high blood pressure on my mother's side.  Her mother, born in 1900, dealt with it her entire life, and I believe resulted in her untimely death in 1995.  My mother (mid 90s) has also been taking BP meds for at least 40 years.  I started takin BP meds about 25 years ago, and my son (50ish) now takes them.  I've tried diet and exercise a zillion times and I'm a total failure at both.
> 
> Good luck with "natural treatments" but please proceed with caution.  Lots of fairy tales about them.


I've had good luck with beetroot in the past and I hope to again. But I'd like to know more about natural treatments. I will take pharma drugs ONLY if the natural supplements don't work.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 11, 2019)

My mother died of kidney failure, brought on by unchecked high blood pressure.  After seeing her on dialysis for the last 5 miserable years of her life, I decided that I will do whatever is necessary to keep my BP in "normal" range.   I am a healthy weight, eat plenty of fruit and veggies, exercise, and still have elevated BP.   I will happily take my Lisinopril for the rest of my days if it saves me from my poor mother's fate.   Don't gamble with your health with untested remedies.


----------



## johndoe (Dec 11, 2019)

Doomp sent me an "angry". C'mon man just trying to help. You are going to get a variety of viewpoints all trying to be constructive. I was once like you and resisted meds...basically in denial of getting older.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 11, 2019)

What surprises me is that there are age old remedies that have been used for thousands of years, long before conventional medicine was invented. Conventional medicine is just the latest in treatment which doesn’t necessarily mean it’s the best. Like anything else in life, people should do what they are most comfortable with.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 11, 2019)

Doomp said:


> I found out that my BP is elevated due to stress. I hate ACE inhibitors, but have found some relief in the past with beetroot supplements and fish oil.
> 
> Does anybody have any other suggestions for natural treatments?


I drink lots of water.  Sometimes I slack but I try to drink lots of water.  I also drink beet juice.  I need to walk more.  Years ago I was on hb pressure meds but they made my pressure a bit low. I got off and have not been on them since,  I get a bit anxiety when I wake up through the night and my heart is racing, my thought is, I know my pressure must be pretty high.  But I have been dealing with that for a while so I guess all is well with me. My heart rate does go back to normal.  I eat pretty healthy for the most part.  I do not allow unnecessary stress in my life. Glad you are looking for natural alternatives.  As someone stated, there are numerous natural remedies.  One nurse told me bp spike up and down during the day.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 11, 2019)

johndoe said:


> Doomp sent me an "angry". C'mon man just trying to help. You are going to get a variety of viewpoints all trying to be constructive. I was once like you and resisted meds...basically in denial of getting older.


I don't think its denial of getting older.  My BIL is almost 70, he is not on bp meds..hes not on any meds.   My older sister is 65 and she is not on bp meds...no meds.  This is just my opinion but when we get to a certain age, people/doctors think we need to be on medication.  If the shoe don't fit, don't force it.  A friend and I was talking about meds, she was asking me so you not on bp meds.. I am like, no, should I be. She could not believe it.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes. My father in law started taking garlic to lower his blood pressure and it worked well, so well that he had to get his prescription medicine changed. His pressure had dropped so much that he was becoming dizzy. His prescription had to be stopped since his blood pressure was too low.


Was it garlic pills?  I use organic seasoning on just about all my food


----------



## Keesha (Dec 11, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> Was it garlic pills?  I use organic seasoning on just about all my food


He used both. He started eating more garlic and walked everyday cause they just got a new dog but he took garlic supplements.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 11, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I don't think its denial of getting older.  My BIL is almost 70, he is not on bp meds..hes not on any meds.   My older sister is 65 and she is not on bp meds...no meds.  This is just my opinion but when we get to a certain age, people/doctors think we need to be on medication.  If the shoe don't fit, don't force it.  A friend and I was talking about meds, she was asking me so you not on bp meds.. I am like, no, should I be. She could not believe it.


I’m almost 60 and on no pharmaceutical prescription drugs. I don’t buy into conventional medicine. It’s not my thing.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> He used both. He started eating more garlic and walked everyday cause they just got a new dog but he took garlic supplements.


I told hubby today that I think I am ready for a dog..  Wheww... LOL  I think I am ready.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 11, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> I told hubby today that I think I am ready for a dog..  Wheww... LOL  I think I am ready.


Oh! You don’t have a dog?
I hope you get one.
What kind are you considering?


----------



## Catlady (Dec 11, 2019)

The last time I had my BP taken was over one year ago, 160 on the machine and 142 by hand.  I won't take the pills, if my kidneys go bad or whatever I'll just off myself.  I'm 77, I've outlived several of my friends, I'm way ahead of anyone I know.  No medicines except for short term for ear infections once in a blue moon.  Most people my age take at least 3 scrips.  I drink 5oz of red wine with my main meal, that's supposed to keep the arteries clean, or so they say.  And I drink one cup of cranberry juice a day for urinary health.  And I'm only 10 lbs overweight and working on that.  I keep saying I'll do exercises, need someone with a whip to get me going on that.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 11, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I keep saying I'll do exercises, need someone with a whip to get me going on that.


Move it


----------



## Catlady (Dec 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Move itView attachment 84429


 Hey, if I could have a body like THAT ^ ^ ^  ^, i would not need to be whipped to get me to exercise.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> The last time I had my BP taken was over one year ago, 160 on the machine and 142 by hand.  I won't take the pills, if my kidneys go bad or whatever I'll just off myself.  I'm 77, I've outlived several of my friends, I'm way ahead of anyone I know.  No medicines except for short term for ear infections once in a blue moon.  Most people my age take at least 3 scrips.  I drink 5oz of red wine with my main meal, that's supposed to keep the arteries clean, or so they say.  And I drink one cup of cranberry juice a day for urinary health.  And I'm only 10 lbs overweight and working on that.  I keep saying I'll do exercises, need someone with a whip to get me going on that.


Just walk every day rain or shine. It becomes additictive.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2019)

In the words of Mark Twain "Denial ain't just a river in Egypt."


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm amazed people have not responded to my post suggesting taking your own blood pressure at home.
To me that would be the first step in management of medications, etc.
Everyone is looking for a magic bullet with a special herb or something.  But how do you know it's working unless you take your blood pressure?
I'm also surprised doctors don't advise patients to do that.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

My doctor recommends I take my blood pressure at the pharmacy or Walmart to get a more accurate reading than at the doctors office. Taking your own reading or using an alternative method of taking a reading is VERY advisable since readings at the doctors office are usually always high due to stress of being there.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 12, 2019)

johndoe said:


> Doomp sent me an "angry". C'mon man just trying to help. You are going to get a variety of viewpoints all trying to be constructive. I was once like you and resisted meds...basically in denial of getting older.


You didn't answer the question I asked, which was "what natural treatments do you suggest?" You assume that I'm completely against pharmaceuticals and "real" medicine. (I'm not; I take them on a daily basis.) I've tried ACE inhibitors and they made me feel awful. So please do _not _fill in the blanks when it comes to what I say and what I mean.

I have a home blood pressure machine and I use it.

I've had excellent luck with natural supplements in the past, including beetroot for blood pressure. I've also had bad luck with others. I've had good doctors who saved my life, and bad ones who couldn't give me the simplest health advice. I have to trust my gut and my experience. Staying open-minded and doing a lot of research have helped me make informed choices.

When I ask a question like this one, I appreciate straight answers, not unsolicited advice from people who think they know better than I do. That kind of response is insulting. You should have _asked me questions _about my opinions, not assumed you knew. I'm not in denial about getting older at all. I'm 60, not 6. Too old for a lecture.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> My doctor recommends I take my blood pressure at the pharmacy or Walmart to get a more accurate reading than at the doctors office. Taking your own reading or using an alternative method of taking a reading is VERY advisable since readings at the doctors office are usually always high due to stress of being there.


Does the pharmacy do it for free or charge?  Are you talking about that machine in front of the pharmacy at Walmart or someone there taking your BP?  I'm suspicious about machine readings since my doctor's nurse told me that machine readings are calibrated 20 points higher than manual readings.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I'm amazed people have not responded to my post suggesting taking your own blood pressure at home.


I won't buy a BP machine because I've read they're not always accurate.  Also, I saw how my father became obsessed with taking his readings every few hours and making himself stressed with the readings.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I won't buy a BP machine because I've read they're not always accurate.  Also, I saw how my father became obsessed with taking his readings every few hours and making himself stressed with the readings.


That's true, they're not always accurate. But they do give you an idea of which direction your BP is going.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Doomp said:


> That's true, they're not always accurate. But they do give you an idea of which direction your BP is going.


I posted that you should take it and compare it to the doctors reading. Mine was right on the same. 


Catlady said:


> Does the pharmacy do it for free or charge?  Are you talking about that machine in front of the pharmacy at Walmart or someone there taking your BP?  I'm suspicious about machine readings since my doctor's nurse told me that machine readings are calibrated 20 points higher than manual readings.


20 points deliberately? I'm skeptical.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Your doctor has to listen for the heartbeat. What if he's hard of hearing?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Does the pharmacy do it for free or charge?  Are you talking about that machine in front of the pharmacy at Walmart or someone there taking your BP?  I'm suspicious about machine readings since my doctor's nurse told me that machine readings are calibrated 20 points higher than manual readings.


No they are free of charge and my reading was much lower than at the doctors office but realistically so. I don’t believe they are rigged but I could be wrong


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I posted that you should take it and compare it to the doctors reading. Mine was right on the same.
> 
> 20 points deliberately? I'm skeptical.


On my same visit, 20 minutes apart, it was 160 on machine, 142 when nurse took it again manually.  When I asked why the big disparity, that is what she told me.  It happened again on another visit.  I refuse to get my own machine, I tend to be obsessive like my father.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> The last time I had my BP taken was over one year ago, 160 on the machine and 142 by hand.  I won't take the pills, if my kidneys go bad or whatever I'll just off myself.  I'm 77, I've outlived several of my friends, I'm way ahead of anyone I know.  No medicines except for short term for ear infections once in a blue moon.  Most people my age take at least 3 scrips.  I drink 5oz of red wine with my main meal, that's supposed to keep the arteries clean, or so they say.  And I drink one cup of cranberry juice a day for urinary health.  And I'm only 10 lbs overweight and working on that.  I keep saying I'll do exercises, need someone with a whip to get me going on that.


I love your post.  Most people your age and some younger are on about 5 or more different meds.  I feel the same way as you.  We all choose to live our life as we deemed fit for us.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Not enough readings to come to a conclusion. Usually readings tend to be higher at the doctors offices.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Not enough readings to come to a conclusion. Usually readings tend to be higher at the doctors offices.


On the same visit, 20 minutes apart?  On your next appt ask to have it done both ways.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2019)

Catlady said:


> On the same visit, 20 minutes apart?  On your next appt ask to have it done both ways.


I would expect it to be different in two different places and circumstances.  I was turned down for insurance at 18 years of age. Strange Doctor and pressure went up. That's normal for me but not for everyone. My doctor doesn't even tell me the numbers. He just says thats fine. My machine gives me an average over multiple readings. I wonder what my pressure is when playing slots.


----------



## rgp (Dec 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes Garlic contains allicin which is the ingredient that lowers blood pressure and it’s in natural garlic bulbs and freeze dried garlic in suppl
> 
> Deodorized garlic is more acceptable for others but probably works no better. Kyolic is a great brand for garlic and this one here is a great price.
> 
> ...




  Well I googled it, and decided to give it a try. Maybe I can ease off of my script ? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

rgp said:


> Well I googled it, and decided to give it a try. Maybe I can ease off of my script ? Thanks for the info.


You are most welcome rgp and I wish you the best of luck. If you can work up to walking everyday, it would help greatly in a short period of time.

Muscles deteriorate if not being used BUT they certainly can be strengthened if challenged. My 90 year old father could barely walk or get out of a chair on  his own but once he started walking and expecting more of himself, he improved greatly.

It’s well with the effort and WILL offer pain relief.


----------



## rgp (Dec 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You are most welcome rgp and I wish you the best of luck. If you can work up to walking everyday, it would help greatly in a short period of time.
> 
> Muscles deteriorate if not being used BUT they certainly can be strengthened if challenged. My 90 year old father could barely walk or get out of a chair on  his own but once he started walking and expecting more of himself, he improved greatly.
> 
> It’s well with the effort and WILL offer pain relief.




   Trust me Keesha....I have tried ! I used to be a very physically active person, years back I boxed, &, up until [about four years ago] I trained [like a boxer] 4-5 days p/week. But with the arthritis & Stenosis , it is just out of the question now. I did stem cell in Jan of 18 ......I was really amp'd up about that, hoping for relief.....nothing. As a matter of fact since then, I have lost about 50% of use in my right shoulder. Can't raise it past about half way, etc. 

 I won't go into the boring details & sound like a pity party but, form time to time, I do try again.....but as time passes ya just give up.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Actually rgp, you have persistently been seeking better health since I’ve known you and I don’t see your comments as a pity party in the least.

Well I hope you are at least doing a series of stretching exercises. Since you’ve been an  athletic man in the past and know your body better then anyone, you’d be best for figuring out some type of physiotherapy and if you are not successful at it then I would seek independent physiotherapy.

Maybe that’s why I’ve increased my walking lately, after witnessing my moms sudden downfall after the last stroke, it’s been a real wake up call. Because my dad wouldn’t give up his POA rights my mom didn’t get the care she needed as quickly as she did and her health took a nose dive. She desperately needed physiotherapy and didn’t get it so her muscles deteriorated to the point where now she is completely bed bound. This all happened in a period of 6 months. They wouldn’t allow her out of hospital due to her condition BUT being in hospital was what caused ‘some’ of it. Not all,

My fathers physiotherapy improved drastically because I was taking him places where he needed to get up and move about. If he sat in a regular chair it sometimes would take him 5 minutes trying to get up out of it but that all changed too so I ‘ve seen both sides of this coin up close and personal.

Stretching and keeping somewhat mobile can’t be stressed enough. That saying ‘use it or lose it’ sure rings true.

I admire your persistent determination to find ways to improve your health and sincerely hope you find some improvement somehow.


----------

